

Show HN: Tabletone – live looping in JavaScript - sgentle
https://samgentle.com/posts/2015-04-25-tabletone

======
keyle
Cool! But from a musician point of view, it'd be better if the sound would
only kick in at the next pattern entry.

At the moment it just seems to just turn off mute.

Then you could add live loading of samples, panning, fades in etc. :-)

~~~
sgentle
Ha, yes, I'd love to do some of that! Actually, having the sound come in on
the next loop should be fairly easy - you can just give a start time in the
web audio api for when the sample should play.

If you're interested, feel free to leave an issue (or a pull request!) and
I'll take a look!

------
hobarrera
On Firefox 37.0.2:

    
    
        The buffer passed to decodeAudioData contains invalid content which cannot be decoded successfully.
        EncodingError: The given encoding is not supported.
    

And nothing plays when pressing any button. :(

~~~
foxpc
Seems to be working fine on my Firefox (same version) on Windows.

------
sunsu
I was expecting to be able to record myself in each grid tile.

------
polygonplanet
Good chiptune! I want to play the tracks myself.

------
gfosco
Really fun.. spent some time mixing a song. :)

------
aeflash
Doesn't work for me.

